# Calcium Montmorillonite Clay



## Castaic Fisherman (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone have experience using this clay in an aquarium as a substrate amendment? I understand it is used quite often in Koi ponds.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No experience with Calcium Montmorillonite clay but Soilmaster is fired montmorillonite clay and I believe Turface products are too, maybe even Flourite. All are pretty good substrates for planted tanks.

How do you plan on using this? It seems fairly expensive in comparison to something like CSM+B or some of the other micro fertilizer supplements out there but may last longer since it will be used in the substrate. I'd rather be able to control the addition of a liquid fertilizer than risk having the clay particles cloud my water. I've been down that road before


----------



## Castaic Fisherman (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, the price is usually fairly high but I got a good deal on some so I picked it up. I'd planned on mixing it with mineralized soil to place under the gravel.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would think it would work well for that application then. You may want to ask AaronT about this if he doesn't chime in over the next day or so. He has an article in the Library on mineralized soil.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Matt, we've actually been chatting a bit over email already about this. I don't see any reason why it can't be used. I'm certainly curious to see what the results are myself.


----------



## Castaic Fisherman (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, I've been trading emails with Aaron about this. I was concerned that it doesn't quite meet the mineralized clay recipe. However, the red clay in the recipe, I believe, was for adding iron to the substrate and I have the Flourite to do that. So, I'm thinking that the montmorillonite should work okay. I'm still soaking the topsoil so I will be a few more days before the tank is setup. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

